# Apple Store to Open in Amsterdam



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

(as of posting, this story is 5 mins old)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=967

Apple has laid the groundwork for a new retail store in the heart of Amsterdamn, which may be open by the end of the year, according to a local Mac news website and first hinted by an AppleInsider report from last June.

Apple has secured a lease in the Dutch capital of Amsterdamn, according to *macned.nl. The report says the location is Building 16 in Dam Square, a historically famous location just beside the Royal Palace. The lease will not take effect until sometime this summer as the current tenants, Rabobank and Fortis -- two of the Netherland's largest bank chains -- both have a few months on their existing leases. 

The Amsterdam Apple store will span three floors and is estimated at 3,200 square-feet, of which approximately 500 square feet will be used as office space or storage, the report states. It is expected that Apple will try to launch the store in time for the Holiday shopping rush in late November and December.

This latest move by Apple has sparked competitive concern and confusion for some of the area's current Mac dealers, three of which recently received financial aid from the company to upgrade the look and feel of their authorized Apple retail stores. At least two-dozen additional dealers throughout the Netherlands have recently received financial support from Apple for similar cosmetic renovations.

According to the report, the landlord of Building 16 viewed Apple as a preferred tenant due to its desire for lengthy lease terms, as well as its potential to modernize the location with its inviting retail store model.

An official announcement may take place next Friday at the Madam Tussauds in Amsterdam.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

I think it's cool that Apple decided on using the Netherlands for their first mainland european store since those Dutch are so damn cool. But, I can't help but feel jealous because they are getting a massive, guaranteed-to-be gorgeous store while so far Toronto is getting a tiny mall shop. The other way of seeing it is that Apple may just have a second Toronto store in the works


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Woohoo - now it's gonna be legal to get off the plane - grab a handful of spliffs and head over to the Apple Store! In practice it already *is* legal along most of the west coast of the US - but now it's official!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

> An official announcement may take place next Friday at the Madam Tussauds in Amsterdam.


Madame Tussauds is a waxworks museum, and next Friday is April 1st.

Discuss.


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Madame Tussauds is a waxworks museum, and next Friday is April 1st.
> 
> Discuss.


LOL, nice pick up. Is AppleInsider laying the groundwork for the worlds greatest April Fool's joke ever?


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Well … who knows?

Maybe Mme. T's is unveiling a new waxwork figure at the same time. S. J. himself?

After announcing a new Apple Store … "Oh, and one more thing … "


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah, I've basically decided that this is an April Fools by that dutch Mac site...ahwell, gotta love this time of year


----------

